# at Worldmark West Yellowstone



## Karen G (Jul 18, 2010)

We just checked in this afternoon for a week thanks to snagging a TUG Last Minute Rental last month. It's a beautiful resort in a great location. We're in a two-bedroom two-bath unit and it has everything we need. Looking forward to a great week in this beautiful area.

We were here last year and stayed at Island Park Village. We're liking this much better, though we had a nice stay last year.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds great!  How far is it to the park?


----------



## Karen G (Jul 18, 2010)

It's about 3-4 blocks to the West Yellowstone entrance to the park. The resort is right in town so we're going to go for a walk now and look around.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2010)

I need to add that to our list!


----------



## honeybunney (Jul 19, 2010)

Just go into www.wmowners.com to see some pictures and remarks by Worldmark owners on the Yellowstone WM resort.  We were there last year for a week in June and it's in a great location.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 19, 2010)

Karen G:

Sounds wonderful.  I hope you have a great time.


----------



## chellej (Jul 19, 2010)

DH is at Island Park Village this week and next.  DS joins him this Thursday.  I am really wishing that I could be there too.  DH went fishing on Sat & Sun and the weather was great.

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 19, 2010)

There are some more pictures of WorldMark West Yellowstone here


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 19, 2010)

*Wish I was there right now!*

 I have this on my rental wish list for next Sept.!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 19, 2010)

chellej said:


> DH went fishing on Sat & Sun and the weather was great.


We made arrangements to do a half-day flyfishing float trip on Wednesday. This will be my first try at flyfishing. My husband enjoys it but it has been awhile since he's done it, so it should be fun.

Today we took an interesting tour of the Old Faithful Lodge and heard the history of building the lodge.  The only bison we saw today was in the bison chili at the lodge lunch buffet--it was tasty!  We saw several elk and a ground squirrel--that's it for animals today.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 19, 2010)

We'll be at Island Park next month.  Tips on anything are appreciated.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 19, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> We'll be at Island Park next month.  Tips on anything are appreciated.


We enjoyed our stay there last year, and I wrote a review about it. The grocery store in West Yellowstone is better than I remembered it so I don't hesitate to recommend it now. It also has a state liquor store attached to it, but the hours aren't always the same as the store hours. 

The food within the park is reasonably priced and we've enjoyed the meals we've had there. 

Be prepared to do lots of driving. IPV is about 22 miles from the West Yellowstone entrance and the park itself is huge. But the scenery is spectacular so it's worth it.

If you're interested in flyfishing, I will be able to tell you about our experience after Wednesday.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 19, 2010)

Karen G

Yes, isn't it nice to be just a few blocks away from the entrance. 
I wanted an exchange to Island Park but ended up renting a place in West Yellowstone and it was great being that close to the entrance, especially if you wanted to get up really early to go into the park.

For dinner one night go to the Three Bears Restaurant.  Great steaks.
For breakfast one day try the Running Bear Pancake House.
Ernie S Bakery & Deli is a good place to grab lunch or something before you go into the park.

Was wondering if you were going to go see Grand Prismatic Springs.
When we were there in late May of this year there was too much steam over the spring to really see it in all its colorful glory.


Greg


----------



## Karen G (Jul 20, 2010)

Greg G said:


> Karen G
> 
> Yes, isn't it nice to be just a few blocks away from the entrance.
> ...
> ...


Greg, thanks for the restaurant recommendations! We'll have to try those places. Yes, it's great to be right in town and so close to the entrance to the park.  We didn't stop at Grand Prismatic Springs today, but hope to do so later this week.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 20, 2010)

Karen G said:


> ground squirrel


 
Leaner than ground turkey ?


----------



## Karen G (Jul 20, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> Leaner than ground turkey ?



That's funny!  Maybe the correct terminology is chipmunk??


----------



## Laurie (Jul 20, 2010)

Karen G said:


> We didn't stop at Grand Prismatic Springs today, but hope to do so later this week.


There's a wonderful walk up a hillside overlooking Grand Prismatic for even more spectacular views of Grand Prismatic. Both are very worth doing, the boardwalk right on it, and the little "hike" above it. Most of the "hike" is a flat walk from its parking lot (which isn't at the Grand Prismatic lot, as I recall, it's the next one down.). 

It's the only extra walk aside from the boardwalks we did at Yellowstone.  If you're interested and can't find it, a guidebook should have this, or post back and I'll dig up my notes for the exact location.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 20, 2010)

Laurie said:


> There's a wonderful walk up a hillside overlooking Grand Prismatic for even more spectacular views of Grand Prismatic.


Thanks, Laurie. We stopped by there today but the hot springs were putting out so much steam it was hard to see the whole thing. It is all so fascinating, though.


----------



## DonM (Jul 20, 2010)

honeybunney said:


> Just go into www.wmowners.com to see some pictures and remarks by Worldmark owners on the Yellowstone WM resort.  We were there last year for a week in June and it's in a great location.




That's an interesting site. Can you tell me how owners can group together like this to get representation on a board that may be run by the developer?

How do you get the  word out about the web site? How do you get a list of the owners and their addresses?

thanks
don


----------



## easyrider (Jul 20, 2010)

DonM said:


> That's an interesting site. Can you tell me how owners can group together like this to get representation on a board that may be run by the developer?
> 
> How do you get the  word out about the web site? How do you get a list of the owners and their addresses?
> 
> ...




Don

The link is on the resort gallery page right below the picture gallery.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/wym/

There is also a link to the Destination Magazine from the resort gallery page.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/destinations/online/

Karen G
I was waiting until tommorow to ask about your fly fishing trip so please remember to post your catch results including the name of the fly.


----------



## chellej (Jul 21, 2010)

Karen G said:


> We made arrangements to do a half-day flyfishing float trip on Wednesday. This will be my first try at flyfishing. My husband enjoys it but it has been awhile since he's done it, so it should be fun.
> 
> Today we took an interesting tour of the Old Faithful Lodge and heard the history of building the lodge.  The only bison we saw today was in the bison chili at the lodge lunch buffet--it was tasty!  We saw several elk and a ground squirrel--that's it for animals today.



DH loves to flyfish.  Last year he did a guided trip with Henry's Fork Anglers and he thought it was the best day fishing he ever had.  There are lots of great places to fish in the Island Park area and he usually fishes inside yellowstone as well.  You should have a great time.


----------



## chellej (Jul 21, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> We'll be at Island Park next month.  Tips on anything are appreciated.



We enjoy the area around island park as much as the park itself.  Some things besides yellowstone:

Quake Lake
The grizzly discovery center/imax
Big Springs - you can rent canoes at Macks Inn and they will drop you at big springs and you float back down - very easy float - also visit the cabin
Upper and Lower Mesa Falls
Warm River - you can feed hundreds of fish at the bridge also good flyfishing area
Sawtelle Peak - amazing views and will often still have snow in July.
Harriman State park - you can tour the old ranch and also see trumpetor swans

Inside the park the cowboy cookout which leaves from roosevelt is great fun - you can go by wagon or horseback
My favorite area of the park is the canyon area -  artists point among other lookouts.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Quake Lake*



chellej said:


> We enjoy the area around island park as much as the park itself.  Some things besides yellowstone:
> 
> Quake Lake
> The grizzly discovery center/imax
> ...


What a neat place.  The story that goes with it is unreal.  If you go across from the Ranger's Station you will be blown away.  When we were there the wind was so strong that I tried falling and it held me up and I'm around 200lbs.
Bart


----------



## Karen G (Jul 21, 2010)

easyrider said:


> I was waiting until tommorow to ask about your fly fishing trip so please remember to post your catch results including the name of the fly.


Just got back from our flyfishing adventure and it was so much fun. We did a half-day trip on the Madison River with Arrick's Fly Shop (our guide was Andy Pappas and he was great--highly recommended).

On the Madison River they recommend these flies:  shop vac, $3 dip, serendipity, ram caddis, and rubber leg.  My husband did most of the fishing. I tried it for awhile, but decided being the photographer and spectator was more to my liking.  He caught and released four fish:  two Rocky Mtn. White, a rainbow trout, and a cutbow. The flies used were serendipity and ram caddis. He also had several other fish on the line that got away.

I asked the guide what was the most fish caught before and he said he had a party of two fishermen on a full day trip recently who caught 50 fish between them.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 21, 2010)

sounds like my kind of fun.......


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is the nearest (large) airport that you would fly into and rent a car?

Carolyn


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> Where is the nearest (large) airport that you would fly into and rent a car?
> 
> Carolyn



Salt Lake City (SLC). Idaho Falls, ID (IDA) is closer, but probably much more expensive with worse connections. SkyWest flies right into West Yellowstone, but again at a price. Jackson WY is on the other side of the park 150 mi from West Yellowstone.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Greg G (Jul 21, 2010)

Karen

Sounds like you and your DH had a good time fly fishing.
The Outpost Restaurant in West Yellowstone MT has good home style cooked meals and they have a neat motif of mounted fish on the wall  (cut throat trout, rainbow, etc)

Greg


----------



## Karen G (Jul 21, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> Where is the nearest (large) airport that you would fly into and rent a car?
> 
> Carolyn


Maybe Bozeman, MT, would be an option. Here is  some more airport info.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 26, 2010)

*Other things to do in vicinity of Yellowstone*

We are home again after enjoying one of our best timeshare vacations.
Since we had been to Yellowstone last year, we didn’t need to spend every day in the park. Here are some other things we did:

We enjoyed a flyfishing float trip on the Madison River arranged through Arrick’s Fly Shop in W. Yellowstone. Our guide was Andy Pappas and we highly recommend him. We also drove up to Big Sky, MT, and played golf. They have a nice 18-hole course and the drive up the Gallatin River valley was spectacular. We also went up to Bozeman, MT, to have a rock chip in our windshield repaired. The downtown was fun to walk in as there are lots of shops, restaurants, and galleries. From there we drove east to Livingston, south along the Yellowstone River valley, and into the north entrance of the park—another spectacular drive.  Another interesting thing was to drive north up 191 to 289 and go west along Hebgen Lake and Earthquake Lake. There’s a national park center  with displays and a film about the huge earthquake that the hit the region in the late 1950’s. It was quite interesting.


----------



## wilma (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, we will be staying at the Worldmark Yellowstone in the 3 bedroom presidential unit Oct 1-8.


----------

